# Vote for Bluetooth Retro-Fit Here!



## trwithe (May 18, 2005)

Hello All,

I just came back from my dealer where the good folks in the service 
department informed me that BMW usually does things that most of 
their vehicle owners ask for when it comes to retro-fits. I realize that 
BMW won't do everything that we consumers might want, but I'm 
hoping to achieve a little "critical mass" amongst my fellow BMW 
drivers. 

So....I'm a big fan of Bluetooth and I'd like to ask all you BMW owners 
to reply to this message if you would like a Bluetooth retro-fit kit for 
your favorite Bimmer. Please inlcude the year and model of your 
BMW in the post, one post per owner, per vehicle please. 

I'm specifically interested in a kit for a 2003 745i (E65). 

I realize that there may be a way for me to retro fit the car on my
own, but I think BMW being the brand it is, should keep up with 
technology sooner, rather than later; and not force its customers
to find their own fixes. 

I'm hoping we can all help each other out and that our friends at BMW 
will pay attention, so please start replying and let's see what happens.

Thanks. :thumbup:

Tom


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes, please.
2003 745Li


----------



## iove75 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a 2002 745Li. I want at the very least to be able to plug in a phone other than the 8000 or the 9000. Bluetooth may be too complicated to integrate with the old I-Drive bus and don't have the time to be the test guinea pig. I don't understand why Motorola and BMW just can't sit down and create a pin adapter to allow the use of some of the new phones.


----------



## DivotMaker (Jul 21, 2005)

Double that on the 03 745Li


----------



## jbrug141 (Apr 25, 2004)

Me too!!!!!! 
03 745 Li


----------



## LouisBMW (Jun 13, 2005)

Me too.

2002 745i


----------



## X5UK (Jan 9, 2005)

Does this include European cars aswell? If so count me in.


----------



## DBADBMW (Apr 16, 2005)

2002 745Li (E66). And while you are at it, Sirius retrofit on my model would be nice. When people $pend as much money on these vehicles as we have, there should be no issue with them $pending the effort in addressing this reasonable request. There is something so wrong about plugging in an obsolete 8000 into such a technologically advanced vehicle. Its like using the internet to dowload songs onto an 8 track tape...

There is obviously a demand for it... Good thread Tom!


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Me 2
Blue tooth would be awesome for my 03 745.


----------



## SnackinAttitude (Jul 23, 2005)

*Bluetooth for '02 745I*

I'd like to see a bluetooth install kit for my car. I bought it used and can't use the communications system since I don't have a phone for it. Seems to me the dealers aren't up to speed on how to get a phone working in the '02 since I get conflicting stories. One dealer says I need the CPT8000 while the other says I need the CPT9000. Both recommend I wait until BMW comes out with the Bluetooth install kit. I was told by one dealer that it may be late this year. We'll see...


----------



## raerae28 (May 17, 2005)

*Please Please Please*

2002 745i - Need Bluetooth Retrofit and Sat Radio Retrofit.


----------



## billjhart (Aug 1, 2005)

*Bluetooth update kit*

I would like a bluetooth update kit for my '03 745i.


----------



## jek889 (May 26, 2005)

I want one too for my '03 745i.


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

Just so ya know they have been working on a retrofit kit for the E65/E66 for a while now. Updates to follow.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

*Im In*

Please count me in too 2004 745LI.


----------



## NV 745i (Aug 10, 2005)

Me too! It's way overdue!


----------



## faaslave (Oct 3, 2005)

*I Agree*

(2002 745i) It is sad that BMW has not taken this issue more seriously. We want the upgrades!!!!!


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

2003 760Li and a vote of yes, please.


----------



## simon78 (Sep 2, 2005)

2003 745i. 

I want it soo bad ... the CPT 8000 does not make any sense ...


----------



## wizdom (Apr 7, 2005)

I too would like the blue tooth cell phone retrofit. In fact, the FCC has mandated that non e911 compatible phones cannot be newly activated. The CPT 8000 phones are non e911 compliant.


----------



## faaslave (Oct 3, 2005)

*Great News!!!!!!!*

As far as the retrofit goes. Cars using the CPT9000 phone will have the upgrade in January. A few weeks later, the cars that use the CPT8000 will have the kit available. They are unveiling their product in Las Vegas, Nov. 1.

This kit will work with the cars built-in-software.

http://eiskits.com/oem retrofit.html

Dave


----------



## eugenekex (Oct 17, 2005)

*Solution*

I have posted without seeing this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5820388945

here is the link again simple and works


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Not good. i aint goin for it.


----------



## spectrainc (Oct 18, 2005)

*yes that woule be great*

i have 745 i 05 and would be great to have bluetooth retrofit


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I have a 2006 with bluetooth, and it works so well that I can not imagine being without it. From a business point of view I think that if it was available almost every 2002-2005 owner would buy one + it could increase the value of the used cars. BMW could make a lot of $$$ here if they do not price it too high. So I vote Yes.

By the way, for you 2006 owners, BMW sells a cradle for the phone so that it could use the car's power and car's antenna. it is worth the $139 they are asking for, and you could easily install it on your own in 5 minutes, the old cover pops out if you push it down.


----------



## woodfloor (Oct 20, 2005)

*Me too !!!*

2002 540i with original phone. I would welcome an upgrade to Bluetooth or a newer phone that would work with existing hardware.


----------



## RustyBFLA (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bluetooth Retro Fit*

I just purchased a pre-owned 2002 745i with 30,000 miles. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. The previous owner kept the factory handset and I would love to have a phone that will work. My carrier says "..no way.." will they activate a CPT 8000 or any non GSM phone. Hurry BMWNA !!!


----------



## BigBimmer (Oct 26, 2005)

2003 BMW 745i. I would love this feature. The current phone system is useless! Hurry BMW!


----------



## JWD (Nov 1, 2005)

*WOuld LOVE bluetooth for my 2002 745li*

Would love Bluetooth for my 2002 745li!!!


----------



## jguadiz (Sep 27, 2005)

2003 BMW 745LI.
HURRY!!

Thanks!


----------



## bmwxdrive (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes To The Retrofit For My 2005 X5!


----------



## JWD (Nov 1, 2005)

*10 votes for me*

:thumbup: I would buy a bluetooth upgrade in a second. Desperately needed and long overdue!


----------



## micjohnson (Dec 1, 2005)

I have 2002 745LI - I need for BMW to Support the Car with Bluetooth Retrofit!!


----------



## JWD (Nov 1, 2005)

Would definetly buy bluetooth sytem for 2002 745li.


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

YES for my 2001 740!

ALSO yes to a DVD changer upgrade to replace the CD - what use is a widescreen TV without movies?! :tsk:


----------



## dierks321 (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!

05 745Li


----------



## jgatty (Dec 13, 2005)

*745iL communications*

The desire to go bluetooth with a retrofit is now a necessity, as it seems the dealers are no longer repairing the original phones. Any experience from others with this problem, and what are the dealers in other areas response other than to introduce you to a 750?

I am very interested, as I purchased the vehicle with a 100k extended warranty and am now stuck without a key feature.


----------



## kurider (Oct 14, 2005)

WHen do they plan on making the retro fit for the 04 745LI


----------



## cyclebuddies (Dec 15, 2005)

*Need It Bad*

We just bought an 05 745LI with 16K on it only to find out no phone!!!! We traded in our 02 745LI. Thought we were improving. At least our old clunky motorola worked with the idrive. Now we have nothing but our old motorola to lug around until we can figure out something. For 60 grand, I should have the best phone and an ipod hook up. And I am tired of the Cd changer not being able to play randomly from all 6 disks like my husbands Titan can!! I love the car, but not have an up to date phone and getting the run around from BMW reps pisses me off!!! We need the upgrades and we need t hem for free. At least BMW extended the warranty on the 02 and 03 models to 100K. Maybe they will do something nice for the new ones as well. But I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## micjohnsoncox (Dec 17, 2005)

*We need an answer on BMW Bluetooth Retrofit Kit for E65 2002-2005*

  

We need for BMW to respond to their customers as to when the E65 Bluetooth Retrofit Kit will be available.

I am disappointed about the responsiveness and answer I get when I call BMW North America Customer Relations Dept. Do you all feel the same?

We need an answer on how BMW plans to remeadiate this issue......

The car is under a bumper to bumper warranty isn't it?


----------



## mlt13 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Bluetooth*

'03 745li I Would Love To Have The Bluetooth Installed. Let Me Know Any News.


----------



## trwithe (May 18, 2005)

*Retrofit Module is here*

I'm planning on picking up my new bluetooth retrofit module tomorrow. I'll post some words on how it works out later this weekend.

Thanks to all who voted, it looks like BMW finally got around to making one.

Tom


----------



## trwithe (May 18, 2005)

*BTUM Installed*

Hi All.

I just picked up the Bluetooth Upgrade Module (BTUM) from the dealer for my 2003 745i. The $295 price was sa bit much IMHO, but then again I'm not exactly driving a Fiat so that is to be expected.

Before buying it, make sure the BMW center confirms that the BTUM will work with your 
model of cell phone and your service provider before you buy it.

Installation was a snap and took all of two minutes including the pairing with my Motorola V551 GSM phone. The BTUM slides right into where the old CPT9000 would go, and comes 
right up in pairing mode once the ignition is on. The BTUM comes with an instruction manual that is easily followed.

Once installation and pairing is complete, the car's computer downloads the phone book in a minute or two and then everything works as expected.

So save your pennies and enjoy folks.

Tom


----------



## avijay (Mar 19, 2006)

*530i*

Would like a retro fit for a 2004 530i E60


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

The solution for the E60, E65, E66 is BTUM IF you have the CPT9000 phone installed in your car. The BTUM just plugs in as a dummy phone but does not give you voice recognition

The solution for the E38, E39, E46, X5, X3, Z4, Z3, Z8 is to use the BMW Bluetooth/Voice recognition module kits such as found on this page http://www.bimmernav.com


----------



## klinks32 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Bluetooth Retro Fit*

I would absolutley purchase a Bluetooth Retro fit for my 2002 745LI!!


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

*Forget the Factory Retrofit*

For those of you who CAN'T retro a BTUM into your BMW, just get a Parrot CK3100 system and you will be happier you did. They have it at Fry's and apparently they integrate quite well into the factory system. Its very popular in Europe and they also make wiring harnesses so that its all plug and play.


----------



## micjohnson (Dec 1, 2005)

Please 2002 745 LI with CPT8000 - BMW


----------



## EdLover-745 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Blue Tooth and HD Radio*

2002 745li for Bluetooth and HD Radio


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, count me in.


----------



## micjohnson (Dec 1, 2005)

2002 745LI CPT8000 for Bluetooth.... We Need it BMW.... I am a loyal customer, but loosing patience..... Thanks


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

micjohnson said:


> 2002 745LI CPT8000 for Bluetooth.... We Need it BMW.... I am a loyal customer, but loosing patience..... Thanks


Sorry to say, but they already got your money and they don't care.


----------



## m20e (Dec 19, 2005)

*bluetooth*

count me in, to purchase the upgrade for my 02 745i.


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

MunchE said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just saw this thread and figured I'd point out, there was just an upgrade module released for all cars with CPT9000 phones. It fits in the place of the original phone, no install required. P/N 84-11-0-410-145 MSRP $295
> 
> Should be able to get it at your local dealer. If anyone has any questions you can e-mail me or PM on the board.


Thanks Jason but we are looking for a CPT8000 replacement not a 9000 replacement. Do you have any news on that?


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Accoring to Eurocarphone, the Argo system will be available for Bimmer as early as 97. It'd intergrated with your car's system and would work with most Bluetooth phones. But they are a shy under $600.00


----------



## blackcat063 (Jul 19, 2005)

*What The Hell Is Taking So Long!!!!!*

   ARE THESE PEOPLE COMPLETELY STUPID NOT TO HAVE DESIGNED THIS YET. THEY KEEP SAYING ITS ON ITS WAY. ENOUGH SAID BRING IT DON'T SING IT. I CAN'T BELEIVE THEY CHOSE TO CATER TO THEIR LATEST CUSTOMERS AND LEAVE THE ONES WHO ARE STUCK AND BOUGHT THE MOST TECHNOLOGICALLY ADVANCED PIECE OF **** BACK IN 2002 WITH THE THE CPT 8000 WHEN IT FIRST CAME OUT AND ALSO PUT UP WITH ALL OF ITS GROWING PAINS. YEH DON'T FORGET THE GUINNE PIGS!!!!!!!!!!! I GUESS THIS MEANS YEH MY VOTE IS IN FOR THIS UPGRADE


----------



## micjohnson (Dec 1, 2005)

YES we need the CPT8000 Retrofit Kit! I believe every 2002-2005 owner would buy one + it could increase the value of the used cars. 

BMW could make a lot of MONEY here if they do not price it too high and their customers would feel as if BMW value their relationship....


BMW Please deliver the BMW CPT8000 BTUM or my next car will be the new Mercedes S5.......................................:rofl:


----------



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

count me in


----------



## Seth2havasu (Aug 28, 2006)

*2002 745li*

I would Luv a Blue Tooth Kit Count me in 2 Fellas!!


----------



## micjohnson (Dec 1, 2005)

*Cpt8000 Btum*

I need the BTUM for a CPT8000, I will gladly pay for the retro-fit... BMW when can your loyal customer expect an answer?


----------

